# Newly molted Platystomatidae



## orionmystery (Apr 15, 2011)

A newly emerged _Platystomatidae_ fly

edit: 2&3 shot at 10:26am, #4 at 10:37, #6 and 7 at 11:12. My last shot of the fly was 11:21...still wasn't able to take flight yet. I didn't stay to see it fly.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2011)

Way cool man!!! I had never seen a fly in a molting stage until this set! Thanks!


----------



## Johny (Apr 15, 2011)

The first picture scares me! But when i look at the other pictures i'm gettin back to normal. Great photos! Make some more!


----------



## Akiboy (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome pics man!! :sillysmi:


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 15, 2011)

WOW! That is amazing! Extremely sharp! Love #1 you can really see the details in the eye and the beautiful colors! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fokker (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, #1 is excellent. I'm guessing you need an MPE-65 to get that kind of magnification. What's your lighting setup like?


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for looking and commenting, fokker, Marc, Akiboy, Johny, Derrel. 

Fokker - 40D, MPE65, MT24EX and DIY Diffuser: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Atchry (Apr 18, 2011)

These are amazing.


----------



## ultimadrift (Apr 18, 2011)

What the frak...That thing is ugly...but amazing picture


----------



## JBArts (Apr 18, 2011)

Haven't seen a fly undergoing its molting stage until I viewed this series. You really did a great job capturing it. The first picture takes the cake for me. I love the colors and you managed to capture the rest of the details of the fly's face. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for looking and commenting, John, ultimadrift, Atchry.


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 19, 2011)

Good shots as always.  Must admit it one ugly looking fly.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 19, 2011)

ChrisA said:


> Good shots as always.  Must admit it one ugly looking fly.



Thanks Chris. Pretty eyes though.


----------

